# Tamper for classic



## Tonyp (Feb 2, 2017)

Ive had my classic for a couple of months now and my shots aren't to bad improved drastically after Purchasing a 57mm tamper but was thinking of buying a 58 MM

what do you guys think I've giving up using the single basket


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

bellabarista have a 58.4mm if you use a vst or ims basket for 28 delivered. cant say about usage with standard gaggia baskets tho as i dont have one.


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

I've been using one of These since Christmas (bought from Happy Donkey) and I've found it an improvement over my previous flat 57mm Tamper.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'd say go with a 58.4 (or thereabouts) - I found it a lot better than my old generic "58mm", which, when I threw my vernier round it, came up 57.3mm.


----------



## MrP (May 18, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> I'd say go with a 58.4 (or thereabouts) - I found it a lot better than my old generic "58mm", which, when I threw my vernier round it, came up 57.3mm.


Interesting,I found the same with my 58mm Tamper!


----------



## nightslayer (May 29, 2016)

For a bit of a different voice - I don't think the 0.4mm (or even the 1mm, really) clearance around the puck really will make too much of a difference. But if you have the money to spend, by all means. The single basket for the Gaggia which comes with the machine has been universally panned; so that isn't an issue of tamping, for example.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@nightslayer have you used a 58.4 or above sized tamper ?


----------



## nightslayer (May 29, 2016)

Ah I admit I made a bit of a hasty post - no I have not. But neither have I had any issues with a 57mm, which I bought after doing some (i.e. a lot - these debates are crazy) reading (e.g. http://socraticcoffee.com/2015/08/comparing-the-impact-of-tamper-on-tds/). Allow me to qualify my statement to - there is a substantial amount of people, with some measure of data to back that up, who believe that as long as your tampers are roughly there, there is little perceptible difference to the extraction, and from personal experience I have not had issues which could be attributable to the tamper I use, which is, like yours, 57mm.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Try a 58.4 and above - I know of very few who regret moving to a precision tamper paired with a precision basket . Socratic pah..... 57 mm pah ...


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I have a Reg Barber 58 and has been superb. Lovely feel the hand and now like come comfy slippers. There is usually some coffee left up very sides of the VST and OEM baskets, but such a slight amount I cannot believe that, if that tiny amount of coffee we're over extracted, you would notice it.

I can't bring myself to spend another £52 to change to their 58.35 base - that's some serious cash for 0.35 mm!


----------

